# Mit Java Powerpoint Reporte und PDF generieren



## bart_king (26. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor der Aufgabe flexible Reports zu erstellen. Das Output Format soll hierbei powerpoint sein.
Ich kenne die PPT Libraries Tonic Systems, Aspos.Slides, POI... . 
Hat jemand erfahrung mit OpenOffice um PPT zu erstellen und ein gutes Tutorial dafür? Oder gibt es noch weiter libraries=

Noch besser wäre eine Library die mir aus einem Layout Template und einen XML Strom mit Daten Powerpoint generieren kann. Gibt es so etwas?
(Ich kenn JODReports, jedoch erstelle ich hier meines wissens ein TextDokument welches ich dann in PPT Convertieren kann. Ich schätze das dies sehr hoher programmieraufwand sein wird, da hierbei sicher keine Masterfolie genutzt werden kann.)

Wie könnte ich aus PPT ein PDF generieren. JODConverter arbeitet mit OpenOffice. Weiss jemand ob der OpenOfficeserver der hierbei genutzt wird thread sicher ist?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

OpenOffice ist nicht threadsicher. Über die UNO Bridge darf immer nur ein Thread gleichzeitig arbeiten, sonst kann es zu Abstürzen und Deadlocks kommen.
Du kannst aber Beispielsweise eine Queue davor setzen die die Aufträge sequentiell abarbeitet.


----------



## Guest (27. Feb 2008)

super danke das ist schoneinmal sehr hilfreich.

Hat sonst jemand noch eine "geniale" Powerpoint Library?


----------



## quippy (27. Feb 2008)

Vielleicht denkst Du über die Alternative, nur PDF (iText, JasperReports, iReport) zu verwenden, noch nach. Das ist möglicherweise für deine Anforderungen ausreichend und nach meinem Dafürhalten wesentlich einfacher, als sich mit PPT rumzuschlagen.

Alterativ kannst Du den Adobe Destiller oder Ghostscript mit Ghostview verwenden, um einen PDF-Drucker einzurichten. Über den Drucker-Weg kannst du dann jedes beliebige Dokument in ein PDF konvertieren.
Ob das allerdings dann auch programmatisch funktioniert, bezweifle ich mal. Der Anwender müßte in PowerPoint dann drucken und als Drucker den PDF-Drucker wählen.

OpenOffice kann von Haus aus PDF schreiben. Wenn man das dann über dessen Java-Schnittstelle fernsteuern kann, wäre das vielleicht auch eine Lösung.

/EDIT: OK, man sollten den Startpost richtig lesen... Naja - vielleicht kann der Auftraggeber auch mit PDF leben. Oder sollen die PPT-Dateien nachträglich noch editiert werden?


----------



## bart_king (27. Feb 2008)

danke für deine Antwort.

Um PPT und PDF komm ich leider nicht drum herum. Aus diesem grund wäre das einfachste ein PPT in PDF zu konvertieren, damit die Logik nicht zum erstellen von PPT und PDF neu implementiert werden muss. 

Die Anwendung muss PDFs erstellen, über einen Drucker geht das in diesem Fall nicht. 
Die .Net variante von Aspos.Slides kann die erstellte Präsentation in PDF Speichern. Ich habe mir jedoch im Forum sagen lassen, dass dies für Java nicht geplant ist. 
Ist ein Webservice zwischen Java und .Net im vertetenbaren Aufwand möglich ?

Vielen Dank
B


----------



## quippy (27. Feb 2008)

Möglich ist das - ob der Aufwand vertretbar ist, kannst im Endeffekt nur Du entscheiden...


----------



## bart_king (28. Feb 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem OpenXml Format von Microsoft?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2008)

http://www.heise.de/open/IBM-Manager-OOXML-ist-eine-Sackgasse--/artikel/103782


----------



## bart_king (3. Mrz 2008)

Hat jemand ein gutes Tutorial oder eine Beschreibung wie man mit Openoffice eine Präsentation erstellt und bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2008)

http://api.openoffice.org/DevelopersGuide/DevelopersGuide.html


----------

